# Prefilter for AC110/Eheim 2215



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

Are there any specific prefilter products for these filters, or should I just buy a sponge and stick them on. Any information would be appreciated!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I use the Ati pre filters on those.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

i use the fitlermax prefilters and love them for both the AC110 and the Eheim 2217:

It looks like this, and i got it from John that comes to town once a month:
http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/PreFilter.html


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

zfarsh said:


> i use the fitlermax prefilters and love them for both the AC110 and the Eheim 2217:
> 
> It looks like this, and i got it from John that comes to town once a month:
> http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/PreFilter.html


That's the same ones I use.


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

I initially stuck the filter sponge from aquaclear for my AC70. Just made a slit in the middle, and trimmed the edges. The only prefilters i saw at BA, were essentially sponge sleeves, and something like $8. The sponge DIY Worked great, so I bought the generic open celled sponge by the checkout counter at BA Scarborough (cheaper than buying the AC ones) for all my filters (3 HOB, and 1 Eheim 2213). They have them in different densities and sizes (size of the pores vary). 

For me, I don't see a mechanical difference between those sponges and the ones that are 'specialized' pre filter sleeves, except for cosmetics and price. I have never used those filtermax types, so I don't know much about them. Maybe they have more uniform suction? Price looks good, and I'd have picked 'em up had I the option.

Just my $0.02 worth


----------

